# Samsung r580 hitzeprobleme?



## sobo85 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Meine freundin hat aktuell große probleme mit ihrem r580 jt03de laptop. Sie arbeitet viel mit architekturprogrammen und dabei steigt die cpu temp angeblich so sehr hoch an und der laptop schaltet sich einfach aus. 

Zum test habe ich coretemp und prime95 installiert. 
Coretemp zeigt als maximalwert 90grad an. 

Wenn ich prime starte habe ich keine 5 sekunden zeit coretemp zu öffnen, dann geht der pc bereits aus!!!!!!
! In dieser zeit ist keine fühlbare temperhöhung zu spüren am ghäuse. 

Beim normalen arbeiten mit sketchup/vektorworks/cinema4d dreht der lüfter unregelmäßig nach oben und unten. Es ist aber zu keinem zeitpunkt ein warmes gehäuse zu spüren. Wenn ich meinen asus aspire v3-771g auf dem schoß habe, merke ich schon das das gehäuse merklich wärmer wird und dabei hat die cpu 50-60 grad..

Ließt er die temeperatur falsch aus?

Wir haben gestern win7 neu installiert (aufgrund eines ssd upgrades), das problem ist vorher und nachher gleich. 

Ich denke das unter diesen umständen nichmal ein coolingpad abhilfe schafft.


----------



## fadade (27. Oktober 2012)

Nabend, also sofern es sich um dieses (Samsung R580 Aura i3-370M blau (NP-R580-JT03DE/SEG)) Gerät handelt ist das schon merkwürdig. Ein i3 erwärmt sich eigentlich nicht so starkt. *Aber *es kann sein, dass sich im Laufe der Zeit halt Dreck/Staub im Kühler angesammelt hat und die Temperatur somit kurz nach Start einer Last schnell ansteigt und einfach nicht ordentlich abtransportiert werden kann.
Das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Eine andere könnte das Netzteil betreffen, welches ggf. zu schwach ist und sich bei sehr hoher Last eben abschaltet. Wenn das Problem allerdings erst seit einiger Zeit besteht, ist das unwahrscheinlich.

Also, vielleicht kannst  du einfach mal die Klappe unten am Notebook abschrauben, ordentlich in das Luftauslassgitter an der Seite des Geräts pusten und dann die Klappe wieder zumachen, nachdem der Staub da etwas austreten konnte.

Ein Kühlpad würde da dann in der Tat auch nicht helfen, da es ja auch auf eine "funktionierende" Kühlung angewiesen ist.

Last but not least, kann es sein, dass die Wärmeleitpaste nun einfach so lange gealtert ist, dass sie ihre Eigenschaften stark eingebüßt hat. In dem Fall würde nur ein Wechsel helfen (machen eigentlich alle (kleineren) Händler in der Nähe  ).


----------



## Research (27. Oktober 2012)

Nuff to say here.


----------



## sobo85 (27. Oktober 2012)

Zur theorie mit dem netzteil:

Beim neuaufsetzen habe ich programme von ner externen installiert. Das ging problemlos. Nachdem alles fertig installiert war haben wir ihren externen monitor  monitor über hdmi angeschlossen. Ab da hat er die festplatte zwar erkannt aber nach 30sek wurden nur noch leere ordner auf der externen angezeigt. 

Desweiteren bin ich mir recht sicher, dass sich ein pc erst gezwungen (ab zb 90grad) runtertaktet und später ausgeht. 

Das spricht für netzteilproblem finde ich. Aber das problem ist ja noch nicht von anfang an (laptop wird im sommer 2 jahre)


----------



## Research (27. Oktober 2012)

Kauf oder leih dir ein Netzteil zum testen aus.


----------

